# Wet sanding



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone know where I could purchase wet sanding sheets? I've tried polished bliss,CYC but no luck. I am after various grades. Many thanks.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Got mine from the bay


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> Got mine from the bay


I'll log off here and have a butchers.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'll log off here and have a butchers.


You've intrigued me now, why logoff here ?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

CYC stock them......

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1600
Not what your after?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> You've intrigued me now, why logoff here ?


To have a look at the bay.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

dholdi said:


> You've intrigued me now, why logoff here ?


Terrible internet, can only have 1 page open at a time :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> CYC stock them......
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1600
> Not what your after?


Don't know how I missed them, is 5000 the highest grade available?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Terrible internet, can only have 1 page open at a time :lol:


I'm on my I pad using safari.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't know how I missed them, is 5000 the highest grade available?


CYC do everything 

Here's the full page of all their wet sanding stuff. They do 6000 discs. Chuck them on your DA or an orbital polisher.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/wet-sanding/cat_122.html


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> CYC do everything
> 
> Here's the full page of all their wet sanding stuff. They do 6000 discs. Chuck them on your DA or an orbital polisher.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/wet-sanding/cat_122.html


Now that's more like it, I need to eat more carrots, don't know how the hell I missed them, I've had a long day :lol:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

And that's why DW exists, to help point people in the right direction


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm on my I pad using safari.


Push the 2 overlying squares, (top right) then the '+' button and it'll open a new window. You can then scroll between the 2!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> And that's why DW exists, to help point people in the right direction


How very true fella, I've been a member a while and from time to time I still need my hand holding :lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I cant believe Apple haven't thought of tabbed browsing ?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sooooo, what u wet sanding then?? Lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> Sooooo, what u wet sanding then?? Lol


I went a little heavy on a road hump and scuffed the bottom of the carbon trim, it will need some wet sanding as it didn't polish out to well, I managed to polish a reasonable amount so a little wet sanding and another hit with polish will sort it, I've started with the least aggressive polish right up to the heaviest but still no sigar, wet sanding will sort it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dholdi said:


> I cant believe Apple haven't thought of tabbed browsing ?


It's my fault, the iPad has that function, my brain is not engaging at the mo.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Gutted mate, nobody likes to hear about scuffs or knocks, but at least it's fixable easily enough


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> Gutted mate, nobody likes to hear about scuffs or knocks, but at least it's fixable easily enough


Oh it is easily fixable my friend, gaining the knowledge on this wonderful forum has made it all possible, if my scuff occurred some 20 years ago I would be a little  and  as well as  lol.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't beat a good bit of wet sanding. Had some bad shrink back on the panels I had resprayed. Hit them with 1500, 2000 then polished with a wool pad and megs #84. Finished with a finishing pad and some turtle wax pro compound stuff I found at Eurocarparts and decided to give a try. I'm very surprised, the turtle wax compounds are great!













The wool pad cuts really fast and removes the flatting marks in one pass.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Oh it is easily fixable my friend, gaining the knowledge on this wonderful forum has made it all possible, if my scuff occurred some 20 years ago I would be a little  and  as well as  lol.


20 years ago? Showing your age now SB.

Lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> 20 years ago? Showing your age now SB.
> 
> Lol


Tell me about it, I do have my senior moments, :lol: and by the way I have ordered wet sanding sheets from CYC. :thumb:


----------

